# Berkley Gulp $8.21 at Kmart



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I went to Kmart tonight as I saw they had a 25% off sale and noticed that they now carry Berkley Gulp SPs (new to the Hornsby Kmart). With the 25% off I picked up a bag of 3 inch minnows in the Nuclear Chicken (been dying to try this colour - or maybe just to own some), and some 2 inch baby shrimp for $8.21 each.

They didn't have sandworms but they did have a surprising reasonable range on offer. They also have quite a few Squiggies also on sale.

Also picked up some $3.00 metal slugs in preparation for winter salmon schools.


----------

